
Apple EFI Firmware Security Vulnerabilities - ffwang2
https://trmm.net/Thunderstrike
======
brudgers
Previous discussion involving authors:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10043335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10043335)

